# Dectomax?



## Sandstone1 (24 October 2011)

Does this work for feather mites?
How many times does it haveto be repeated?
How much does it cost?

Would be gratefull if anyone knows please. Thanks


----------



## jennie1000 (24 October 2011)

Hi,
I use this regularly for my mare. To be honest different horses seem to respond to it differently. Some only have to have 2 shots and its totally cleared the problem never to return. Your more cobby types generally its more of an issue and the 2 shots have too be done 2-3 times a year to keep the problem at bay. When I say to shots. You usually give an average 500kg horse 10ml a shot and do the two injections 10-14days apart. this is because the injection only kills the adult might form. and eggs will hatch through 10-14 days later so the seconed injection zaps them. Just be aware that the product has not been tested on horses although many people use it, vets recommend it and I have never personally had a problem with it. As for cost the actuall injection is fairly cheap. I pay approx £10 for a 10ml syringle. My vet is happy for me to inject her myself as its only into muscle but otherwise you need to add your call out and possibly examine animal cost on top. Hope this helps.


----------



## hayinamanger (24 October 2011)

Dectomax usually works well, although there does seem to be some resistance to it now.  You can buy a 50ml bottle from your agri store and inject it yourself, dose is 1ml per 50kg, into the brisket.  2nd Dose 10 days later.  Worms them too.


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 October 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 October 2011)

Does it stop the itch straight away?


----------



## jennie1000 (25 October 2011)

Pretty much straight away. My mare had a bad case few years ago where she would lie down and chew her feathers. Within a couple of days all the foot stomping had gone.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (25 October 2011)

Dectomax works really well with Fany, she gets very itchy because she grows a coat like a yak, it works and stops the itchiness, works fairly quickly as well.
FDC


----------



## Achinghips (25 October 2011)

Doesn't zap tapeworm, btw


----------



## Sparkles (25 October 2011)

Always seems to work with our coblets, keeps mites at bay!

If you buy it from an agri store do not say it's going to be used on horses though.....it's for 'your much loved cattle and sheep'


----------



## Revena (25 October 2011)

If you buy dectomax from an agri store be prepared for questions as they should not sell it for use on a horse without a prescription from your vet.  Obviously you could lie an tell them that it is for your pet cow though! 
ETA you can also use it at the sheep/goat rate which is 1ml/33kg which is what my vet advised me to do.


----------

